# My John Deere 2210 Moving some snow



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I was moving around some piles with the little JD 2210 tonight and I took some pictures. Thought that I'd throw them up here.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

One more and also a pretty cool picture I took by changing the shutter speed on my camera.


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

That JD is sweet!!!!!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice! How much snow can that JD push?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Sweet, i want to know what it will push also


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet Machine Looks Great


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice machine, especially with the cab!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. Surprisingly it can push a good amount for a 23 horse diesel tractor. I'll have to get a pic of it pushing as much as it can handle and post it up here. The only time that I have trouble is when I'm trying to lift snow that is so wet and heavy that its pretty much slush. We're thinking about selling it and upgrading to a Kubota L5740 with an 8ft pusher. 

I'm having a lot of trouble with the tractor right now though. It will start and then die, and not start up again. It has done this atleast once every storm. So I assumed that it was gelling diesel, but I always put in power service anti gelling fluid. So today when it happened I went to the water separator and pulled that off and there was a lot of water in there so I cleaned it all out and changed the filter and this helped nothing. How I got it started last time this happened was I got a hair dryer and heated all the fuel lines and injectors and fuel filters. After about an hour or two of this I got it started. It was around 32 though so I doubt that the diesel with fuel additive would gel at that temp.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

pretty nice tractor do you have a heater for the cab ?


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

might be air in the lines. check out www.tractorbynet.com for more info.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

OF COURSE IS HAS A HEATER! lol No a/c though. I usually don't use the heater after about the first 15 minutes. or else I open the windowos.

I'm a member over at tractorbynet.com (ctc1111) they all just keep telling me its water in the fuel bowl but I fixed that.

How would I purge air in the lines?


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

this is just a SWAG but if it just dies or stubles along and then dies their could be air getting into the fuel system. there are so many different ways that it can happen though.

if you are continuing to get water in the fuel then you need to drain the tank and get all the water out. you need to make sure that where ever you are getting fuel from does not have any water in it. last, you want to keep the fuel tank as full as possible, this reduces the amount of air in the tank that can contain moisture.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I get the fuel from the same place I get it for my truck, Sunoco. I'm going to head to the lot today to see if I can fuiger this out. Thanks for the help. Any more ideas anyone?


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

I am guessing there might be more water in the tank. The seperator cleaned out once, ran some more and filled up with water again. (Just a guess though)


----------



## Edgewater (Mar 14, 2003)

Have you checked the tank for water. There is a paste that you can put on a stick and put it in the tank. If there is any water at the bottom, the paste will change color up to the level of the water, indicating how much is in there.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Where would I get this paste and what is it called?

Thanks for the help. 

Collin


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Look nice and how it fast it go when plow snow? The members at www.mytractorforum.com have those tractors they did some mod or fix that dealer didn't see it. You will see my username there.

I do believe it is fuel filter become wax because gel. I am not expert but diesel is good engine.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

It moves along pretty good in high gear. But is VERY slow in low gear. What kind of mods did they do?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I am not sure they put skid plate on hydro transmission because john deer put hydro filter but it got dent because it was expose plus too close to mower deck or another thing.

And they add cooler for transmission. Trust me they want see you mod anything on your tractors then they would say wow then they do itself. It almost like family forum.

You will be enjoy but here forum is good but not lot tractors here like this one.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Thats how www.tractorbynet.com is. When I first got the machine I was constantly over there. But then I found plowsite.com lol


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for the tractor with the loader and cab?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I believe the tractor, loader, 61" bucket, cab w/hardsides, heater, cd player/amfm radio, work lights, strobe, ballast box, and 54 inch hydro plow, it was around 16,000-17,000 all installed and delivered.


----------

